
Your Password - Their Business? - Benjy
http://www.thewhatnoise.com/2012/04/your-password-their-business.html
======
mh_
I mentioned on twitter, that the reason for the big outcry over this, is in
part because the employers did it so badly..

ie.. if they built a facebook app that accepted uploaded CV's, they could have
sneakily taken this data (like so many other facebook apps) :>

